# Mixed Aikido Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 24, 2007)

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/98455/aikido/


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 24, 2007)

Brian, thanks again for finding an excellent aikido clip...this one actually has some cool background music that I'd never have thought would work well with aikido.  The last three techniques in the clip(in black and white) are ones that we work often from various attacks and they hurt like hell!


----------



## Yari (Apr 26, 2007)

Cool... interessing to see how it look ........


/Yari


----------

